# Your Opinion Someone's Argument #1



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Purpose of this thread is to learn from eachother.

Topic of the day:

Does Kayak fishing present more opportunities to catch Bigger fish? If so why? Or why not?

^^^ Ive heard many folks talk up kayaks and how its a superior platform to any other vessel. Please Share the reasons as to why "it catches bigger fish" or more fish exc exc


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I dunno where I come down on this. But I did look over my shoulder once and saw what had to be an 8'+ shark following me in. So I s'pose that might lean the argument in favor of opportunities to catch bigger fish from one's yak? _(Maybe had something to do with the King blood dripping through the scupper holes?)_


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

AndyS said:


> I dunno where I come down on this. But I did look over my shoulder once and saw what had to be an 8'+ shark following me in. So I s'pose that might lean the argument in favor of opportunities to catch bigger fish from one's yak? _(Maybe had something to do with the King blood dripping through the scupper holes?)_


LOL no arguments there lol thats pretty nuts hahahaha


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's just another tool is how I see it. I've been kayak fishing for long time and only in the past 4-5 yrs has it become a "better" platform, but I don't really see it that way. For some things it better and in some conditions, but like being on foot, being in a boat, being on a pier, etc; they all deliver you to fishing but sometimes aren't the most efficient vehicle.

I do love the sporting aspect and simplicity of kayaking. That's my biggest appeal. I fished offshore a lot for a while and although I still love it, the throw-and-go aspect of yakking and low cost have helped me stay in love with all forms of fishing and keeps me grounded. 

If you can own a boat, a kayak, a beach cart and a pair of waders than you can fish anywhere for anything.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I will say though, I've landed Tarpon to 160lbs, big Cobia, Snapper, sharks bigger than I cared to hook and all kinds of other sleigh ride providers so a kayak is a very economical way of getting an angler on big fish opportunities.


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't think I would say superior, but definitely more versatile. Kayaks are an inexpensive way to get on the water, and can be used in a variety of applications. From small ponds to open oceans and everywhere in between, kayaks have more applications than any other craft. However, with that versatility comes sacrifices like capacity and speed, as well as personal limitations. 

Sure, I can get on the water in a kayak, but the number of spots I can fish in a day, how much I can carry, and overall distance I can travel is severely limited compared to a boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a very broad question, Josh. If we could break that question down to a specific type of "bigger fish" then maybe we can get somewhere...

Disclaimer: I'm a kayak fisherman. I've been at it for well over a decade. I sold the boat and never looked back. I absolutely love kayak fishing.

Offshore. If anyone says kayak fishermen have ANY advantage offshore, they're flat out lying to themselves. It may be more fun, but chances at bigger fish in a kayak are totally luck-based (unless your name happens to be Chris V)

Inshore: well there's only one way I can say kayakers have a better shot at catching the big boys (girls)...and that's the skinny water. And I can only say this in comparison to boats. Waders can argue their way is better, but I can argue that yaks may be better for sneaking up on those fish. 

Ultimately, as Chris hinted at, it ain't the tool that catches the fish, it's the fisherman. A skilled angler is gonna catch those big fish regardless of what he's fishing from. I prefer kayaks. It's all really just a matter of personal preference, and if anyone argues that one way is better than another, they're just trying their best to believe they're smarter than the "other guys." Seems a bit insecure to me. I don't particularly care who has a better chance at catching a bigger fish. I'm gonna catch a big enough one just doing what I do...and I'm doing it because that's the way I like to do it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The variety of usage, no worrying about gas/oil, no registration fee's, and a lot more stealthy sneaking up on fish...Of course a trip to the rigs is a little outta question in one!!! hahaha.... I have 2 boats and 2 yaks, and like yak fishing but like I say all the time....by the time I drive to the bay to try to yak fish, then find out its rough as crap then kick myself fer not bringing the boat!!! So I usually just haul the boat! I'd love to yak more, but it is also a pain to load them with my racks I have. If I would get the trailer hitch extension I may use them more....

All in all, it's an excellent way to get on fish!!!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I still prefer wading...kayaking to a spot is good, but still prefer to get out and pick it apart on foot. A lot easier and a lot more efficient. To each their own, there's no right answer


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason bring up a bullet point I would like to expand on "Stealth"

Is a yak more stealthy? Ill touch on this later


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I agree Jeff

There is no right answer. But answers to opinions and or questions is purpose of the thread.

To all,

Im not looking for answers necessarily but want to expand on why some ideas as to why one way of fishing can be better and how to Implement those ideas into any way of fishing regardless of vessel or wade


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Stealth we've all heard it.... and how important or a virtue it can be.

So whats the difference between a wade fishermen, yak, and boat fishermen..... if one is stealthier then the other and can opinionate as to why, can the opposed fishermen be as productive in their position / vessel? How?

^ the above statement/question/theory is the actual purpose of the thread.... many bullet points to go over and much can be learned for all types of fishermen wade, boat, yak, and peir.

Stealth is only 1 point to bring up.....

Wade - Jeff says picking part an area..... another bullet point. Can a boat or yak do the same? Lots to be learned by all aspects of fishin THATS definitely the conclusion at hand


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

In skinny water applications, I feel a kayak has its biggest advantage. Especially the ability to move around without sloshing around as one would do wade fishing, and the ability to go places that most boats cannot. 

A stakeout pole and anchor trolley (or power pole) can hold you in place, while the kayak itself provides a higher vantage point (as opposed to wading) to spot fish. A boat can only go so shallow and waders can only go so deep, the kayak can do both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

hooked4life said:


> In skinny water applications, I feel a kayak has its biggest advantage. Especially the ability to move around without sloshing around as one would do wade fishing, and the ability to go places that most boats cannot.
> 
> A stakeout pole and anchor trolley (or power pole) can hold you in place, while the kayak itself provides a higher vantage point (as opposed to wading) to spot fish. A boat can only go so shallow and waders can only go so deep, the kayak can do both.
> 
> ...





Solid point no arguments there* +1 for the yak my friend. I agree that is an advantage of the yak. Moving from skinny to deep. 

A advantage that cant be gained by wade or boat*


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hooked for life brings up a very useful tool as well.

Anchor devices*
- anchor
- power pole
- stake out pole

Obviously all used to stop and position a key tool to help anyone stay stealthy and pick apart an area.

I find that the use of a power pole to be incredibly helpful* but this is where the wader has as the upper hand. When wading all u have to do to stop is stop lol.... no buttons to push, no rope to throw, no pole to jab on the ground* 

Taking from my wading experiences I have learned that stopping a drift in a boat or yak is extremely important. Being able to pick apart an area as if wading but in a yak or boat can make a day*


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Some might see what it is im doin here.... not arguing or saying that one way is better than the other but I am saying that they all have key features that can be implemented into all types of fishing and hell I love all types of fishing.

I find that waders, yakers, and boaters all have a different styles of how they go about fishing or fishing a targeted area.

Or when someone jumps from yak to boat all the sudden they become spot hungry and want to hit every spot imaginable when they do just fine picking apart 1 area.... and then say that they catch more fish yaking....


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes. Wading is definitely a superior way to pick apart a grass flat. The advantage leans towards the kayak when in less than knee deep water though. I only feel this way when it involves blind casting as opposed to sight fishing. From a seated position, the yakker has a lower profile and can be more stealthy...unless the wader goes all crouching tiger on a bitch. Yakker vs crouching tiger wader is a toss up in my book, as far as the skinny-SKINNY waterm goes.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yakavelli said:


> Yes. Wading is definitely a superior way to pick apart a grass flat. The advantage leans towards the kayak when in less than knee deep water though. I only feel this way when it involves blind casting as opposed to sight fishing. From a seated position, the yakker has a lower profile and can be more stealthy...unless the wader goes all crouching tiger on a bitch. Yakker vs crouching tiger wader is a toss up in my book, as far as the skinny-SKINNY waterm goes.


Well thats one way of putting it.....

Stealth back to this subject:

Put your yak in a pool now sit in it.... make a cast. You'll see that the movement alone from casting will wobble the yak creating a small wake or shock waves....

Now put yourself in a calm glassed out environment with mullet around.... you may find that with every cast you scare the mullet around you.

Now do the same in a bay boat, power pole down and make a cast.... no water movement created. Same goes for wading.

Yaks do have a hull slap of sort and I speak on my experience. It actually amazed me how the mullet around me can feel everytime i casted and would scurry off.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Inshore fishing ? Yes.

Ex:
I fished in a speckled trout tournament last Saturday, 
11 fisherman participated , nine were in boats and two 2 in kayaks.
2 fisherman caught fish,..... and they both were in the kayaks.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh I like this topic!

For inshore, Kayak all the way.
Next would be wading.
For all the same reasons already mentioned.

but low profile, stealth and noiseless movement thru the water are key to skinny water fishing. I've seen on many occasions where I'm catching fish a boat comes within a 100 yards and creates a wake, the bite shuts down.

Reason for this is only something bigger than them moving thru the water will create a noticeable wake, meaning something that will eat them so they leave.

I think 1 reason people say wading and yak fishing both catch bigger fish is both methods MAKE an angler slow down and fish more of the area they are in, which results in more casts, more chances of tricking a fish.

The drawback to a yak or wading is the ability to quickly move to another area and maybe no place to brew hot coffee.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Oh I like this topic!
> 
> For inshore, Kayak all the way.
> Next would be wading.
> ...


Bruce this is why I LOVE YOU 

Slowing Down..... hit the nail on the head my friend :thumbup:

I definitely learned to slow down regardless of what Im in due to wade fishin*

100% agree with yah


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Key topics hit

Stealth
Slowing down
Picking apart an area....

Im liking it so far!!!!


Bruce also mentioned a boat wake factor..... its a very real thing.... so how to approach a targeted area without creating a boat wake**** 

Here is what I recommend 

Slow down way way way..... before the targeted area idle once within 100 yards or further shutoff motor drop the trolling motor and slowly move in or let the wind drift you in... power pole down and make long casts

Could you imagine the possibilities during the bull red run hahahaha just an example


----------



## jred (Sep 20, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Purpose of this thread is to learn from eachother.
> 
> Topic of the day:
> 
> ...


I like this topic so I will weigh in as I debate about this any time I go fishing.

I am not a kayak fisherman but I am a boat and paddle board fisherman. I started out paddle boarding which is extremely similar to a kayak. I just purchased a boat this past year. I do still paddle board fish. Just not near as often as I use my boat and here is why.

The key to your question and I bolded it above is "*more opportunities*". A kayak(and I will add paddle board to this debate b/c they are in the same category) will not produce as many opportunities to catch big fish and that is because they cannot move near as fast as a boat to get onto different spots. Its a numbers game. This is a reason that I bought a boat because there were days when some of my go to spots were not producing what I wanted and it was a hassle to pack up move across the bay and relaunch to get onto more spots. So with you in your kayak and me in my boat I can get onto more spots then you can and in this case have "*more opportunities*" on such fish.

Now we can go down the rabbit hole of given one spot to move onto which will provide a "*better*" opportunity of catching a big fish. I will go with the kayak/paddleboard option for shallow water inshore fishing. This is due to stealth. Most boats out there (except some of the extremely expensive poling skiffs like hell's bay and the likes) are not designed to stealthily approach fish. Their hulls give off pressure waves that will spook fish that are already in an alerted state. Not even taking into account hull slap from any kind of disturbances in the water. The kayak and paddle boards give off less of a signature and allow a more stealthy approach. 

You are right about stability issues. However, in my experience the minimal movement of a small board side to side produces a much less wake/noise/pressure wave then a much larger boat just slowly moving across a glassed out flat. 

Now as far as wading. I still believe that being on top of the water is better then wading due to the fact then when you are wading you are stirring up the bottom with your feet and still displacing water with your body vs just displacing water with a yak/board.

So overall, in my opinion *more* opportunities are had with boats due to the ability to move to more fish. However, I believe that a yak/board will provide *better* opportunities due to the more stealthy approach. This is for shallow water fishing. I have caught more quality fish on my boat then on my paddle board and again this is because I can move from spot to spot as I please.

Now on top of that I will add kayak or paddle board? I will chose a paddle board. That is just my personal preference. 


Just my opinion as I have no scientific data to back this up only experiences on both vessels. Feel free to educate me.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Bruce this is why I LOVE YOU
> 
> Slowing Down..... hit the nail on the head my friend :thumbup:
> 
> ...


What can I say.


----------



## Wahoo (Oct 5, 2007)

I spent the last 20 years wading this area (or on buddy's boats), largely because economics didn't allow for other options. I've had a blast and caught a ton of fish.

I've been out a handful of times yak fishing. I enjoyed myself, but (laziness I suppose) I found all the work around getting a kayak in and out of the water and, god forbid, reloading to change locations didn't encourage more trips.

I spent more time last summer fishing inshore from a boat and plan for 90% of my time on the water going forward to be from the comfort of my boat.

I think JRed nailed it and I don't want to completely regurgitate his post...

If you limit yourself to a small area you could certainly argue the stealthy characteristics of a kayak. But that would be the one potential advantage. And if the crew on your boat isn't clueless and you're willing to pole around a bit I'd argue that you can be pretty stealthy there as well while having a much better vantage point to spot fish.

The single biggest advantage on the boat is the ability to decide an area isn't producing and move quickly to as many new spots as necessary to find the fish. I can fish 1 or 2 days a week. I want to maximize my time.

I have a minimum of 6 rods on the boat rigged in a variety of ways so as to quickly hot swap. While I mostly toss artificials, I may have 2 or 3 different species of live bait on board and at my disposal. I have a great platform to toss a cast net. On the flats I believe that advantage of being 6-7 feet above the waterline vs 2 feet above the waterline is huge. The new TM systems have made it really easy for me to be 10 or 12 feet above the waterline and in complete control of the boat, while being able to navigate in 1 foot of water. And while you could argue that the height could spook fish, I'd argue that braid and modern equipment allow us to attack from far enough away that it doesn't really matter.

I still enjoy to wade, but it's sure nice to take the boat to flats that no other wader / yakker is likely on, anchor up, and wade in solitude.

And the last thing I would mention is access, particularly to the flats in the sound. When I started wading around her in the late 90s there were so many non developed areas or underdeveloped neighborhoods where we could run and hop in. It feels far more limited these days in terms of where you can gain access to wade or launch a kayak.

Random ramblings...but great topic.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great topic Josh - this one may never end ! My home waters are in Louisiana and as such we don't have many "wadeable" areas other than the beaches @ Grand Isle. Most of our inshore fishing is in the marsh areas consisting of interconnecting bayous, lakes , ponds, etc. This is all mud bottoms not to mention the alligators and snakes ! Thus it is either boats or kayaks -- and kayaks seem to be taking over ! When fishing some of the shallow marsh ponds , I often see what you alluded to -- someone comes in with a bigger boat and the wake/noise shuts the fish down. Our waters here are not clear as in Pensacola -- we say it is clear when you can see the prop on your motor. Because of that , it is unbelievable how close you can get to fish w/o spooking them in a kayak. I have literally touched the back of tailing redfish with my fly rod !

In Pensacola it is a different ballgame ! I am now fishing out of a 24' tri-toon pontoon boat ( it does have a troll mtr ! ). Obviously, it is not the ideal flats boat , but it works ! However I am getting ready to get a kayak that I can use out in the sound AND then use the tri-toon as a " mother ship" to ferry a kayak ( or paddleboard ) to fish from. Stealth is so important here and I really think a kayak will help improve my success when fishing the flats , docks, and canals.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

lsucole said:


> Great topic Josh - this one may never end ! My home waters are in Louisiana and as such we don't have many "wadeable" areas other than the beaches @ Grand Isle. Most of our inshore fishing is in the marsh areas consisting of interconnecting bayous, lakes , ponds, etc. This is all mud bottoms not to mention the alligators and snakes ! Thus it is either boats or kayaks -- and kayaks seem to be taking over ! When fishing some of the shallow marsh ponds , I often see what you alluded to -- someone comes in with a bigger boat and the wake/noise shuts the fish down. Our waters here are not clear as in Pensacola -- we say it is clear when you can see the prop on your motor. Because of that , it is unbelievable how close you can get to fish w/o spooking them in a kayak. I have literally touched the back of tailing redfish with my fly rod !
> 
> In Pensacola it is a different ballgame ! I am now fishing out of a 24' tri-toon pontoon boat ( it does have a troll mtr ! ). Obviously, it is not the ideal flats boat , but it works ! However I am getting ready to get a kayak that I can use out in the sound AND then use the tri-toon as a " mother ship" to ferry a kayak ( or paddleboard ) to fish from. Stealth is so important here and I really think a kayak will help improve my success when fishing the flats , docks, and canals.



Interesting perspective. 

I would love to yak LA and will be soon enough. The fishery there is unbelievable almost too easy in comparison LOL


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Wahoo said:


> I spent the last 20 years wading this area (or on buddy's boats), largely because economics didn't allow for other options. I've had a blast and caught a ton of fish.
> 
> I've been out a handful of times yak fishing. I enjoyed myself, but (laziness I suppose) I found all the work around getting a kayak in and out of the water and, god forbid, reloading to change locations didn't encourage more trips.
> 
> ...


Good read,

I too find that access points hard to come by. In fact I find it funny that in the yak relm people hold there launching point as secret as their fishing spot. Thats does bring up an issue for the phantom fishermen. Hard to stay hidden when people driving down the road or parking lot see your truck.

Just to touch on a point. Wahoo / JRed
I tend to yak or wade a spot to figure it out. I put myself there and really have no choice but to fish it once im there. Really pick the spot apart for a 4-6 hour period for maybe 3 days. Sometimes it pays off sometimes it doesnt but when it does I know that if I were in my boat I most likely would have never figured it out


----------



## jred (Sep 20, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Good read,
> 
> Just to touch on a point. Wahoo / JRed
> I tend to yak or wade a spot to figure it out. I put myself there and really have no choice but to fish it once im there. Really pick the spot apart for a 4-6 hour period for maybe 3 days. Sometimes it pays off sometimes it doesnt but when it does I know that if I were in my boat I most likely would have never figured it out


I agree with you on picking apart spots and taking your time. As you and others hit it, slowing down works wonders. I fish unbearably slow according to my friends that join me on the boat. They are always in a hurry to go to another spot. I also laugh when I see guys pull up cast 5 times and move on especially when I am catching fish that are there. They just didn't figure out what/how the fish wanted presentations. This is an attribute to fishing on my board.

However, the question was which puts you on more big fish opportunities, boat or yak? Not how one fishes on said vessel, which is a completely different question in my opinion. If that were the question then I would say everybody should start out fishing on a yak or paddle board. They will learn a lot more then just jumping in and buying a boat. It will teach them all of the things that you and others have discussed about slowing down, how to stealthily approach your target and really figure out a spot. Just my humble opinion. :thumbsup:

Edited to Add:
If you really want to learn patience and increase your small craft skills bring along your 5 or 6 year old on your yak/board and fish with them on the front too. hahaha. That taught me a lot on only bringing what you really need and multitasking during double hook ups.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

barefoot said:


> ..... The drawback to a yak or wading is the ability to quickly move to another area and maybe no place to brew hot coffee.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

^^^
Hahahahaha in all honesty the comforts of the storage in a boat and freedom to walk around and stay dry is something we take for granted until you step into a yak or wade


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Josh you asked about bigger fish...I will say this...when it comes to holding position in order to "ambush" a large fish while being stealthy, you cannot beat a kayak...when I say big fish, I mean Tarpon and big bulls sightcasting from the shadows...I've been practicing with my lil skiff...hopefully will be able to defeat a tarpon at the mile this year!


----------

